

Wil Shipley: Wanted Bugs. $100. Cash money. - bootload
http://www.delicious-monster.com/blog/2008/08/wanted-bugs-100-cash-money.html

======
sidsavara
LOL. Much smarter than the story I read of paying a bounty for bugs to the
same people who create them.

Mozilla does this too <http://www.mozilla.org/security/bug-bounty-faq.html>

~~~
bootload
_"... Much smarter than the story I read of paying a bounty for bugs to the
same people who create them ..."_

I was thinking it was smarter than your average (bear) because it might entice
users or new users by dangling cash in a recession climate to speed up the
beta bug-hunt. Hacking users?

~~~
zandorg
I think sidsavara meant people will invent bugs and then claim rewards for
fixing them.

~~~
bootload
_"... I think sidsavara meant people will invent bugs and then claim rewards
for fixing them ..."_

I got that bit. I just think the delicious use is a better version of this as
the results are harder to fake.

------
spolsky
Dilbert: <http://joeindie.com/blog/?p=50>

------
tjmc
I've been wondering why software companies don't do this for years. Hope it
works!

------
shabda
Isn't this essentially(or exactly) spec work?

<http://www.no-spec.com/>

~~~
cdr
Nope. NO!SPEC is concerned only with design spec work, which should be
blindingly obvious if you have ever read their page.

~~~
shabda
Which does not mean that Spec work is a reasonable way to work in software
development.

------
AlexeyMK
<http://utest.com>

